# There's A Mouse In Me Kitchen...what Am I Gonna Do?



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Some time ago, Paul (Silver Hawk) posted a thread about Bulova Accutron Mickey mouse watches, and considered himself very fortunate to have aquired one. Ever since that post, I've been on the look out for one similar....in fact it was that thread that eventually saw me buy the Lorus automatic Mickey Mouse (itself a very rare piece). These Mickey Accutrons are so hard to find, that it's taken this long (a couple of years, maybe?) to find one, but find one I did, and now it can take its place along side my other Accutron, the Deep Sea. I don't know how many of these still exist...I expect most are in the hands of collectors...Paul's is the only other one I'm aware of on the forum. This wasn't a cheap piece, and at the end of the day, I probably (well...did to be honest) paid over the odds, but as was pointed out to me, it's so scarce that it'll be a long time before another comes up for sale again.

It's a stainless steel cased, silver dialled version, with the 2193 movement inside. The date code is N7 for 1977, making it 37 years old, and it's on a Speidel stainless steel expanding bracelet, which is in immaculate condition with no slackness at all. There were a couple of issues with the watch, which I was aware of when I bought it, and this is where our favourite Forum expert, Silver Hawk came to my rescue. The watch dial, though in prisine condition, was slightly skewed to the left, causing the date window to be misaligned with the date, and the case, although very clean, had a few dinks and scratches on it. I contacted Paul, via his site 'Electric Watches'...(click the red banner at the top of the page!), and the watch was duly sent off for some tender loving care. Paul got back to me a few days later with some very good news. The misaligned dial was due to it coming away from the dial feet. The big worry at first had been that the feet were either bent, or not there at all. However, with a bit of the old Silver Hawk magic, this was soon fixed. I had asked him if he could re-finish the case to get rid of the scuffs and scratches, and this was duly carried out. The watch then had a full service, new battery, and the case and bracelet ultrasonically cleaned. What came back to me is nothing short of a miracle! This 37 year old watch looks as though it was just bought yesterday. The case is stunning, as is the dial....Paul has done a superb job.

This isn't a large watch..33mm across...so will wear a bit small on my wrist. However, 'er indoors has taken a shine to it, and so I will probably give it to her for use on special occasions...it's a bit too rare for use as a daily beater! It only has 17-18mm lugs so I will get her a nice leather strap for it as she likes a looser fit than the Speidel gives...probably a white leather or Shark skin.

So that's the story of my latest watch purchase...I hope those of you who are into your Bulovas will appreciate it.

And finally, to Paul, a big 'thank you' for all your effort and work returning this watch to its former glory.

Some pics....








The watch as it arrived, with the crooked dial and scuffed case...

After it's return from Brighton....what a difference!





































...more to follow...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Is it sitting on the stairs with clogs on?

Sorry :yes: , nice watch


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

If there's a RAT in your kitchen, your only option is to freestyle rock.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

And a very handsome piece, too, if I might venture to suggest. Worth the wait! :thumbup:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

You did well to find that Roger and in a short time you'll forget the little over the top that you paid and you'll still have the watch ! :thumbup: .... Lovely job done by Paul too, I don't blame your wife collaring it...


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Well I like Accutrons a lot as some folks know.

And this one I like very much so well done roger.

As to to cost, well you could have spent it on a

Small holiday and what would you have after. Some photos maybe and possibly a tan.

With this though you have it for as long as you want, and can sell it if the need arises, its a winner in my book.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys...have just ordered a white Shark skin leather strap and deployant clasp from Roy so I'll post up some more pics when they arrive. Paul took some great shots of this watch side by side with his gold one, but rather than pinch his pics, I'm sure he'll post some up so you can see the differences between the two. (He put mine on a black strap so it would lay flat beside his.)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Welcome to a very exclusive club Roger.....The Accutron Mickey Mouse Club! :thumbsup:

Mine and yours together :drinks:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Are we the only two members? :lol:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Well done. I've been keeping an eye out since I saw Paul's post a couple of years back.

Have only seen one other come up on ebay, and it went for a fair bit.

So, what's that Spaceview that you're after? I'll keep an eye out in case one pops up in a saved search.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Who. Me? said:


> Well done. I've been keeping an eye out since I saw Paul's post a couple of years back.
> 
> Have only seen one other come up on ebay, and it went for a fair bit.
> 
> So, what's that Spaceview that you're after? I'll keep an eye out in case one pops up in a saved search.


Thanks, for the kind comments, Andy....It's the 'TV' cased Spaceview I'm after...and I've had a saved search in place for one for ages....one finally came up a couple of weeks ago. I saw it and put it on my 'watching' list....then promptly forgot about it until too late...it went for Â£180.....  :wallbash: :wallbash:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking at the two together, it would appear that the dials are the same size.....it's the larger case on Paul's that makes it look bigger. His also has the day complication as well as the date, which accounts for the dial legends being slightly different. I would tentatively suggest that back in the day, Paul's would have been aimed at the Dads visiting Disneyworld, and mine at the Ladies and kids.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

M & M's always raise a smile! :yes:  :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just by way of an update...we got hold of a white leather Sharkskin strap and SS deployment clasp (both from Roy) and I swapped them for the Speidel which Sheila found to restrictive. The strap gives a much looser fit...and she likes her watches very loose on her wrist...so loose that she can spin it right round.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That's a good match Roger :thumbsup:


----------

